# Thursday June16 BoD Meeting



## clifffaith (Jun 15, 2016)

We have just cancelled tonight and tomorrow night at San Diego's Inn at the Park due to illness.  BoD meeting is being held there at 9AM tomorrow if anyone is interested in a Studio King.

EDIT: NEED TO STAY OFF THE COMPUTER WHEN RUNNING A FEVER.  IF A MOD CAN MOVE THIS, THIS IS FOR THE WORLDMARK MEETING


----------

